# Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren



## Dok (9. Oktober 2007)

Hier das Thema, um das es geht>>>
Hier können Unterforen für den Bereich Regional vorgeschlagen und die neuen Moderatoren begrüßt werden.


----------



## knutemann (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung*

Na dann mal Kai (Torsk_NI) und Ollidi (da ich beide persönlich kenne) und dem Rest von mir aus Glückwunsch und allzeit eine glückliche Hand und vor allem das richtige Wort als Moderatoren#6


----------



## rob (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung*

von mir auch ein recht herzliches willkommen an die neuen mods:m
viel spass und all zeit ein gutes händchen wünsche ich!
lg rob


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung*

Moin|wavey:!!!

Finde eure Änderungen gut und auch super, wen ihr euch als Verstärkung ausgesucht habt.#6

Vor allem mag ich den Schreibstil von Ralle24, Debilofant und Honeyball!
Und auch die andern sind da echt ne gute Wahl...

Macht weiter so!


----------



## Hannibal78 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung*

Hi Doc,
ich würd's sehr sinnvoll finden, den PLZ-Bereich 1+2 zu trennen. Dort sind IMO die unterschiedlichsten Angelgebiete zusammengefasst: Nordsee, Ostsee, sieben (!) Bundesländer (MeckPom, Berlin, Brandenburg, Niedersachsen, Hamburg, Bremen, Schleswig-Holstein). In diesem Forum sind so viele unterschiedliche Duskussionen am Gange, da sollte man was tun! Gerade die Unterscheidung Binnengewässer vs. offene See erscheint mir hier sinnvoll.

Hier mal ne Grafik zu den Postleitzahlengebieten (offe das ist erlaubt, aber ich nenne ja die Quelle):





Quelle: Wikipedia (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Postleitzahl_(Deutschland))


----------



## Dok (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung*

Stimmt, wäre sogar noch sinnvoller das 9+0.

Als die Foren damals eingerichtet wurden, war nicht abzusehen das die mal so starken Zuspruch finden werden. Sonst hätte man das gleich anders gemacht...


----------



## Hannibal78 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung*



Dok schrieb:


> Stimmt, wäre sogar noch sinnvoller das 9+0.


Denke ich auch, wollte es euch nicht in den Mund legen :q
Ob man, abgesehen von Nordsee, Ostsee und Binnengewässern, noch weiter unterteilt kann man ja sehen. Als Berliner würde ich z.B. Berlin+Brandenburg sehr interessant finden.


----------



## HD4ever (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung*

finde die Aufteilung für Skandinavien irgendwie nicht so toll #d
bei Regionen ist z.B. Schweden vertreten, Norwegen nicht, dafür ne extra Rubrik dann bei International für Norwegen+Dänemark aber Schweden fehlt da ... #c
warum nicht eins für jedes Land bei International und für Norwegen weiterhin so aufgeteilt wie bisher ?!


----------



## Laksos (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung*

hd4ever,

die 3 Länderbereiche direkt unter den PLZ-Bereichen sollen zur besseren Übersichtlichkeit später noch wegfallen und deren Inhalte den bisher schon bestehenden Länderforen eingegliedert werden. Das wird aber erst etwas später nach und nach gemacht, wenn Zeit dafür ist. Im Moment sind diese Länderbereiche mit den weiter unten stehenden Länderforen  ja mehr oder weniger doppelt vorhanden.


----------



## HD4ever (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*

eben .... 
aber wenn eh noch geändert wird vergessen wir das mal von mir ... :m


----------



## Laksos (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*

:m

Das Wichtigste im Moment aber erst mal:

Ein herzliches Willkommen den neuen Mods und viel Spaß mit eurer neuen Aufgabe! #6

|welcome:|jump:|laola:|welcome:


.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*



> Ein herzliches Willkommen den neuen Mods und viel Spaß mit eurer neuen Aufgabe! #6
> 
> |welcome:|jump:|laola:|welcome:


*Dito!!!!!*​​
Und bei allem anderen werden wir sehen wie sich das entwickelt und wo - wie bei der Agenda 2010 - weiterentwickelt werden muss )))


----------



## Sailfisch (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*

Willkommen allen neuen Kollegen! 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Dito!!!!!*​​
> Und bei allem anderen werden wir sehen wie sich das entwickelt und wo - wie bei der Agenda 2010 - weiterentwickelt werden muss )))



Aber Politik bleibt weiterhin außen vor, ne!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*

So, dann möchte ich meine neuen Kollegen auch mal ganz herzlich begrüßen. Ich freue mich auf eine gute Zusammenarbeit. #h


----------



## bacalo (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung*



Hannibal78 schrieb:


> Hi Doc,
> ich würd's sehr sinnvoll finden, den PLZ-Bereich 1+2 zu trennen. Dort sind IMO die unterschiedlichsten Angelgebiete zusammengefasst: Nordsee, Ostsee, sieben (!) Bundesländer (MeckPom, Berlin, Brandenburg, Niedersachsen, Hamburg, Bremen, Schleswig-Holstein). In diesem Forum sind so viele unterschiedliche Duskussionen am Gange, da sollte man was tun! Gerade die Unterscheidung Binnengewässer vs. offene See erscheint mir hier sinnvoll.
> 
> Hier mal ne Grafik zu den Postleitzahlengebieten (offe das ist erlaubt, aber ich nenne ja die Quelle):
> ...


 

Hallo!

Finde die obenstehende Aufteilung begrüßenswert.

An die NEUEN MOD´s viel Spaß in eurem Wirken und ein gutes Gespür für die gegebene/notwendige Sachlichkeit.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## hornhechteutin (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*

Moin Moin ,
auch ich wünsche den neuen Mod´s von Herzen viel Glück für Euren Job |supergri|supergri|supergri.

Was die neuen Regeln angeht , so hoffe ich das jetzt entlich Ruhe eintritt im AB . Das würde mich als Boardi und Muttern als Werbepartner freuen .

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Tiffy (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*

Herzlich Willkommen liebe Mitmods. Bin mir sicher das Ihr Jungs das gut macht #h


----------



## hardliner (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*

Wünsch auch den neuen Mods gutes Gelingen! #h


----------



## Truttafriend (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*

Die neuen Mods quitschen ja noch :q
Ist ja eine alte Tradition ein Bier auszugeben. Genau genommen sind es ja fast 39.000 Biere 


Herzlich willkommen an die neuen Moderatoren und viel Spaß #h


----------



## Karauschenjäger (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*

Moin, alte gehen und neue Mods kommen....

...so ist das halt im Leben - viel Erfolg und immer ein glückliches Händchen


*Ich bin gerne hier und mir gefällt´s

Immer einen guten Fisch an der Schnur
wünscht Karauschenjäger
.............................................................

.
*


----------



## MelaS72 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung*



bacalo schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Finde die obenstehende Aufteilung begrüßenswert.
> 
> ...


Schliesse mich der Meinung der Aufteilung ebenfalls an, und auch von mir Glückwunsch den neuen Mods und immer ein glückliches Händchen, sowie das, was bacalo geschrieben hat


----------



## Fischpaule (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*

Moin

Na da habt ihr ja die Böcke zu Gärtnern gemacht.:q

Ne ne, ihr habt eine gute Wahl getroffen und nun wird vielleicht auch wieder etwas Ruhe ins Board einkehren....

Wünsch den neuen Mod`s ein ruhiges und geschicktes Händchen.

Gruß, der Fischpaule #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*

Und gebt den "Neuen" vor allem erstmal Zeit sich "einzufuchsen" und machts ihnen nicht so schwer am Anfang )))


----------



## Karauschenjäger (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*

Wenn´s geht.....

*...teilt bitte die Bereiche PLZ 1 + 2*

(einfach nur aus geografischen Gründen, sonst nicht, denn die Mecklenburger snacken genauso so ein prima PLATT wie wir im Nordwesten!)


*Immer einen guten Fisch an der schnur
wünscht Karauschenjäger
..................................................*...

.


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*

Hi!

Prima Lösung, auch die Unterteilung der PLZ 1+2 wäre toll.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*

Also: herzlichen Glückwunsch an die neuen Mods

Das neue Forum zur Fischereiprüfng finde ich sehr gut da die Fragen in letzter Zeit sich immer häuften, habe direkt mal was reingespammt


----------



## Mefotom (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*

Hallo,

allen neuen Mod´s wünsche ich viel Erfolg bei ihrer neuen "Arbeit".



Grüsse Thomas


----------



## Dart (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*

Eine klasse Mannschaft an neuen Moderatoren, wünsche viel Spaß+Erfolg und möglichst wenig graue Haare:vik:
Die neue Aufteilung finde ich klasse, im Reginal-Forum könnte man "Rest der Welt" getrost löschen, das wird doch von Angeln Weltweit schon abgedeckt
Gruss Reiner#h
P.s, Eigentlich betrifft das auch "Österreich+Schweiz" und "Norwegen+Dänemark", das ist ja auch von anderen Unterforen bereits abgedeckt


----------



## Kunze (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*

Hallo!

Ein Herzlich Willkommen an die "neuen" Kollegen. :m

Auf gute Zusammenarbeit. :m #h


----------



## Jirko (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*

...auch von mir nen herzliches willkommen an unsere neuen, helfenden hände #6


----------



## ollidi (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*

Vielen Dank für Eure Glückwünsche. #h
Das wird schon schiefgehen. :m


----------



## MichaelB (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*

Moin,

na dann mal gutes Gelingen :m

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Pete (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*

gute anregung mit der teilung von plz-bereich 1+2...statistisch gesehen der bisher deutlich am höchsten frequentierte bereich...das macht das sicher sinn...


den neuen models wünsch ich ein gutes händchen im umgang mit ihrer neuen aufgabe und ein offenes ohr für unsere member...|wavey:

... die deutlichen worte doks begrüße ich sehr...es kann nicht angehen, dass einige wenige meinen, die stimmung im forum "künstlich" mies machen zu wollen...
sehr wohltuend sind da in letzter zeit auch die worte einer reihe von membern, die das genau so sehen ... danke für euern arsch in der hose!


----------



## Ossipeter (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*

Wünsche allen ein glückliches Händchen und wenns mal daneben geht einfach offene ehrliche Worte. PLZ 9 sollte von 0 getrennt werden.


----------



## de Mischi (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*

Moin, 

auch von mir den neuen Moderatoren Hals und Beinbruch!


----------



## Aalcaipi (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*

Moin, Moin...
da schließe ich mich doch gleich an. Alles Gute ,viel Spaß und wie immer ein Petri^^.
Besonders an goeddoek. Freue mich schon auf einen Bericht .


----------



## oknel (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*

hey ich fand schon immer das viel mehr beiträge gelöscht, editiert und threads geschlossen werden sollten. weiter so!

mfg


----------



## Nauke (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*



oknel schrieb:


> hey ich fand schon immer das viel mehr beiträge gelöscht, editiert und threads geschlossen werden sollten. weiter so!
> 
> mfg



Jepp,

und Kritik ist aut, Lobhudelei des einzig gute. Unbequemen das Maul verbieten.#6

Die Sozialistische Einheitspartei lebe hoch|laola:

Tschüß,

das wars für mich.#h

Aber nicht nur als "gesperrter User", sondern haut mich hier ganz raus.

Wer noch Kontakt halten möchte erreicht mich unter harti-hartmann@t-online.de oder im Naf unter Nauke|wavey:


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*

Torsk NI, Debilofant, Ralle 24, Salmonelle, Honeyball, Ollidi, goeddoek


Das ist wirklich eine nette Auswahl. Hurra, es menschelt wieder. Besonders freue ich mich über Ralle und Goeddoek. Das ist keine Wertung, aber mit denen hatte ich auch durchaus kritischen Kontakt und ich finde es prima, dass sie dabei sind.

Uli


----------



## oknel (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*



Nauke schrieb:


> Jepp,
> 
> und Kritik ist aut, Lobhudelei des einzig gute. Unbequemen das Maul verbieten.#6
> 
> ...



ich komm mit, machts gut und wenig stress wünsch ich allen verbleibenden.

mfg


----------



## Uwe_H (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*

Es wurde ja auch unausstehlich ind er letzten Zeit...ständig Widerworte und unsachliche Kommentare zu den Entscheidungen der Mods...ist mir absolut unverständlich...wo doch immer alles so toll ist hier.

Naja...irgendwann werden es alle merken, das AB ist eine fantastische Sache, hier Mitgleid sein zu dürfen ist ein Privileg, hier Beiträge verfassen zu dürfen eine riesige Sache...

Danke dafür liebe AB-Macher...ich finds gut!!! Ihr seid auf dem richtigen Weg!!!


----------



## Big Man (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*

Ich fände eine Trennung nach Bundesländer durchaus sinnvoll.


----------



## FPB (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*

viel spass allen neuen moddys, 
ich würde auch eine  trennung  nach  bundesländern  wollen,  Sachsen-Anhalt  hat PLT  3  und  0.
Da  kann ich  immer  in beiden suchen. |uhoh:

gruß
frank


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*

Hallo,

und etwas schade (muß ich kleinlaut als Neuling mal äußern) finde ich, daß dieses Forum nach den Neuerungen noch immer keine RSS-Feeds bietet.

Diese Funktionalität hat einen ungemeinen praktischen Nutzen und wird heute von fast jedem Forum geboten. Man kann so sämtliche neu erstellten Themen eines Forums auf einen Blick sehen, ohne E-Mail-Benachrichtigung oder ähnlichen Aufwand. z.B die Dynamischen Lesezeichen von Firefox bieten einem eine sehr gute Übersicht über RSS-Feeds.

Kennt ihr RSS nicht, wird es nicht als nötig erachtet oder ist es zu kompliziert das in die Forensoftware zu integrieren?


----------



## Dok (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*

RSS wird (schon länger) unterstützt!
(Thema in den FAQ)
Links zu den RSS-Feed´s
Für das Forum:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/external.php?type=rss
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/external.php?type=rss2
Für den Blog:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/blog_external.php


----------



## Aali-Barba (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*



Achim_68 schrieb:


> *sondern schlicht und ergreifend, dass wir eine Art TaskForce gebildet haben, die schneller Entscheidungen fällen kann,* wenn es darauf ankommt. Das ein paar Moderatoren in der Gruppe drin sind und ein paar Moderatoren halt nicht, liegt in der Natur der Sache.


 
Willkommen liebe Task Force, die nun nun mit annähernd gleicher Stärke schneller reagiert als die vorherige, die ja zur schnelleren Reaktion verkleinert wurde. #6


----------



## Dok (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*

Obwohl Offtopic:



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Willkommen liebe Task Force, die nun nun mit annähernd gleicher Stärke schneller reagiert als die vorherige, die ja zur schnelleren Reaktion verkleinert wurde. #6




Da hast Du was falsch verstanden! Es wurden ein paar Leute ausgewählt die mehr Rechte und Pflichten übernommen haben. Diese Gruppe wurde und wird in absehnbare Zeit nicht vergrößert werden! Daraufhin sind einige Mod´s (nicht alle) die nicht in die neue Gruppe kamen (freiwillig) gegangen. Deswegen wurden die neuen Mods berufen und haben nichts mit der neuen Gruppe zu tun.

Ich bitte aber alle nicht weiter von dem eigentlichen Thema hier abzuweichen.


----------



## angler0507 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*



Aali-Barba schrieb:


> Willkommen liebe Task Force, die nun nun mit annähernd gleicher Stärke schneller reagiert als die vorherige, die ja zur schnelleren Reaktion verkleinert wurde. #6


 
Wo steht denn, dass die Neuen in dieser "Task-Force" sind. Sie sind meines Erachtens einfach Mods.... Immer dieses Gestichel!#d

Ich wünsche den Neuen auf jeden Fall viel Glück und vor allem: Starke Nerven. Irgendwie erinnert mich der AB-Mod-Posten an Schiedsrichter im Fussball. Ohne sie gehts nicht, aber sie sind immer der Arxxx... Toller Job!

(Sehe gerade: Dok war schneller! Bin halt aus der Schweiz...|wavey


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*



> Immer dieses Gestichel


Kommt zukünftig dahin, wos hingehört (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=109856).


----------



## Fishing (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*

@all new Mods,

Da habt Ihr Euch 'nen harten Job angetan. Schon jetzt meinen #r.

Ich wünsche Euch immer eine Gute Hand.
Aber vor allem ....

... weiter viel Spaß.


----------



## karl_sorglos (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*

Ich würde eine Trennung der PLZ - Gebiete 9 und 0 sehr begrüßen!


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*



Dok schrieb:


> RSS wird (schon länger) unterstützt!



Huch, aber ich könnte schwören, daß ich HEUTE zum ersten mal in der Adressleiste meines Browsers ein "Diese Seite abonnieren"-Button sehe.

Egal, cool daß es funktioniert! #6


----------



## Rumpelrudi (14. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*

Gebe zu, dass ich anfangs etwas verwirrt war, denn die Ankündigung von Dok, nur noch mit 9 Mods auszukommen erschien mir sehr fragwürdig.
Mit der Rekrutierung von 7 neuen Mods war die Überraschung perfekt.
Danke hier für die Aufklärung, dass es ab sofort Mods erster Klasse und zweiter Klasse gibt. Damit verstehe ich erstere Ankündigung.
Wünsche allen Mods, den neuen wie den etablierten eine gute Zusammenarbeit.

Die Dänemark-Rubrik im regionalen Bereich fand ich schon seit zwei Jahren überflüssig wie ein Kropf. Das ständige Hin- und Hergeklicke ist nicht nur unübersichtlich, sondern einfach nur nervend. Beiträge im Regionalen gingen schlicht unter.
Viel Spass beim Sortieren|supergri....eine undankbare Aufgabe.


----------



## goeddoek (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*



Aalcaipi schrieb:


> Moin, Moin...
> da schließe ich mich doch gleich an. Alles Gute ,viel Spaß und wie immer ein Petri^^.
> Besonders an goeddoek. Freue mich schon auf einen Bericht .




Moin Kerstin #h

Vielen Dank für die lieben Worte :m Regina und mich hat es sehr gefreut, Alf und Dich kennen zu lernen #6

Wir sehen uns bestimmt mal wieder an der Ostsee #h


----------



## snofla (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*

wünsch euch allen,den newbies  wie den oldies weiterhin gutes gelingen,macht weiter so #h #6#6


----------



## uwe gerhard (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*

Wünsche den neuen Mods ein gutes Gelingen.:vik:

Frischer Wind weht durchs board#6. Wie sagt man so schön? :Gewitter reinigt die Luft!
Die Unterteilung der Postleitzahlen fände ich sehr gut und auch nötig. Ich würde das sehr begrüßen, auch PLZ 3+4 zu trennen.
Lieben Gruß und allen noch viel Spaß im AB.
Uwe|wavey:


----------



## mathei (9. April 2012)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*

den neuen mods ein welcome und ein glückliches händchen.
eine anregung hätte ich.
wenn ich in meine statistiken anklicke, dann erscheinen als 1. die letzen treads, in denen ich geschrieben habe. ist ja eigentlich auch nicht verkehrt. besser wäre aus meiner sicht, wenn treads in den ich geschrieben als 1. aufblubben. soll heissen, wenn ich zb. einen tread eröffne mit einer frage und es antwortet erst einer nach ner gewissen zeit finde ich es nicht, weil es soweit nach unten gerutscht ist.


----------



## Picknicker (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*

Hallo zusammen,
es wäre super wenn es neben den Reiseforen für das Ausland auch noch eines zB zum Thema Camping & Angeln in Deutschland geben würde.
Wir haben zwar die Foren nach PLZ Bereich aber die werden ja eher zur Fangmeldung genutzt.


----------



## beschu (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*

Hallo liebe Administratoren und Mods
Wann habt ihr denn entlich mal vor,diese total veraltete Kutterliste wieder auf einen aktuellen Stand zu bringen???Das kann doch nicht sooo schwer sein#c
Speziell im Bereich "Ostseekutter" in den Bereichen"Warnemünde"und "Rostock" gibt es soviele Veränderungen...etliche Schiffe exestieren nicht mehr,Neue sind dazugekommen...
mfG beschu#h
P.S. wenn ihr Hilfe braucht,einfach mal nachfragen...


----------



## Black-Death (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Anregungen Unterforen und Begrüßung der neuen Moderatoren*

gibt es die möglichkeit bei umfragen die möglichkeit freizuschalten, dass andere neue antworten geben können?


----------

